# Curing Salt and Jerky storage



## sandyut (May 13, 2019)

hi all,

I bought Fiesta Curing Salt to use on my jerky.  if you use curing salt if refrigeration needed for jerky?  Or is refrigeration needed regardless?  says to use 1 tsp per 5 lbs.

thank!


----------



## smokerjim (May 13, 2019)

I usually refrigerate mine, not sure if necessary, 1 tsp per 5lb. would be correct.


----------



## chopsaw (May 13, 2019)

sandyut said:


> I bought Fiesta Curing Salt


Is that the stuff that comes with a shaker top ? I think it is . If it has a shaker top take it off and get rid of it so someone don't make the mistake of shaking it on their food . You measure it anyway , the shaker is NOT needed . 
I fridge all my jerky .


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 13, 2019)

I too fridge my jerky...  I've learned from this site that the curing salt is NOT a preservative...  Preservatives are added to make it shelf stable ...


----------



## texomakid (Jun 3, 2019)

Excellent info. I just made my first batch and contemplating on the fridge? It's the Traeger recipe for pepper jerky and it has a TBS of Morton Tender Quick, and they say to refrigerate and it will be good for several weeks. I won't last that long :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 4, 2019)

TQ is somewhat similar in it prevents some of the worst bacteria from growing while the meat dries at temps that would allow rapid growth. BUT...TQ too has little effect on Spoilage bacteria, stuff that sours or rots meat even with the high salt content. The only way to get Shelf Stable Jerky is to remove enough Water that no type of bacteria can grow. This means Shoe Leather. Not brittle but cracks and splinters when bent in half...JJ


----------



## Rathog23 (Jun 17, 2019)

So, what are some good guidelines for making beef jerky ?  Some videos I've seen say to just keep it around 140-150 until it cracks.
 Posts on here say it needs to get to 160 to be safe.
 Planning a trip to Branson this weekend and I'm considering trying my hand at jerky for the drive from KC.

I'm using a WSM.  Seems like it would make sense to try for around 180 for an hour then drop the temp until the jerky is done.


----------



## grabber (Jun 19, 2019)

I fridge mine till gone.  Keep it in a ziplock bag, partially opened 1/4 way to allow air in and out.  Son kept bag closed and it eventually started to grow mold.  Without bagging it, it seemed to loose flavor over time.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 19, 2019)

Rathog23 said:


> So, what are some good guidelines for making beef jerky ? Some videos I've seen say to just keep it around 140-150 until it cracks.
> Posts on here say it needs to get to 160 to be safe.




There are several pathogens that attack food...  Most will die at 140 ish...  Some need 160 ish...   To be safe, your jerky needs to come up to 160 ish to kill all of the pahogens...  
Cure#1 kills botlism and has some effect on other pathogens..    
Read this article...

 MAKING SAFE JERKY IN A HOME DEHYDRATOR

..


----------



## rob g (Jun 24, 2019)

I usually vac pack my jerky in small batches when finished and toss them in the freezer until I want them.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 24, 2019)

I always use cure in my jerky.  Then store it in ziplock bags in the fridge.  Found some a while back that had been hiding in the fridge for about 6 months--still in great shape, so it got eaten.
Gary


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 25, 2019)

I cure all my jerky.
I sent 80lbs to my son in Iraq, spray with potassium sorbate to keep the mold off.


----------



## PrairieGeek (Sep 3, 2019)

rob g said:


> I usually vac pack my jerky in small batches when finished and toss them in the freezer until I want them.



We slice ours about 1/8 inch.  Then smoke and dry it, then it goes in small batches in the freezer as well.  If thin and dried well enough you can still pull out a piece and eat it normally as there shouldn't be enough moisture to make them solid or freeze the pieces together.


----------

